# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino Cần Thơ >  Off team - trao đổi về amplifier class A.

## CKD

*Off team, giới thiệu với các bạn sv cũng như các bạn có yêu thích chế tạo về class a amp, ở Arduino Coffee Shop*
Nội dung được chia thành nhiều buổi gồm
- giới thiệu các lớp amp cơ bản.
- mạch & phân tích mạch amp class a.
- mạch nguồn, lọc nguồn & giảm nhiểu.
- v.v....

Vài hình ảnh CLB








LiveTream có thể xem ở link https://www.facebook.com/arduinocoff...c_location=ufi
Quá trình giới thiệu có ứng dụng thiết bị trình chiếu projector & tương tác *BigNote* vào việc trình bày, giúp việc trình bày linh động, hiệu quả, chính xác. Người dự khán sẽ thấy hấp dẫn hơn.

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, mr.fun

----------


## QuocKhangSt44

Khi nào có tổ chức. liên quan tới thiết kế máy CNC cho mình đăng ký 1 vé. SDT: 0986453833, Nguyễn Lê Quốc Kháng, khoa Cơ Khí, Cao Đẳng Nghề Sóc Trăng.

----------


## khachai94

đông vui gớm nhỉ :O

----------

